# Inter-Juve,rissa sugli spalti



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

Si fa sul serio più o meno dal secondo minuto.


A quanto pare le vittime,presunti tifosi della Juve,avrebbero osato rivolgere epiteti poco simpatici agli evidentemente super-sensibili membri (in tutti i sensi) della curva nerazzurra.
Ennesimo esempio della civiltà ultras.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2013)

E poi magari ci si stupisce che la gente non va allo stadio...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Incommentabili!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

meglio che non dico niente sugli Ultrà...soprattutto del Nord


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma che ci facevano degli juventini nel secondo anello arancio?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

La famosa civiltà ultras


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma che ci facevano degli juventini nel secondo anello arancio?



E' una cosa normalissima. Io allo stadio sono accanto alla barriera in plexiglas che divide la curva con il secondo arancio (io vado in curva) e contro Juve e Napulé è sempre pieno di tifosi avversari (parlo di secondo arancio, oltre che l'intero stadio). Solitamente io non ho mai assistito a episodi del genere perché i tifosi gobbi e napulicchi se ne sono sempre stati con due piedi in una scarpa (e mi sembra ovvio), mentre questi qua avranno sicuramente detto o fatto qualcosa. Non voglio difendere gli ultras sia chiaro, quelli fanno solo del male al calcio e sicuramente non hanno dimostrato la loro intelligenza, però anche quei gobbacci là evidentemente se la sono andata a cercare.

EDIT: No [email protected], ho visto il video. Potevano anche evitare di provocare, ma prendersela contro uno solo e pestarlo a sangue....solo delle m€rd€ potevano farlo.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2013)

Non fanno entrare la gente allo stadio con i tappi delle bottigliette, con le lattine, poi permettono che succeda tutto questo davanti alle famiglie, ai bambini, agli anziani. Vergogna.
La sicurezza dov'era in quel frangente? 
E mi fermo qui perchè violerei il regolamento commentando il gesto di quei 20 animali.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

non voglio difendere assolutamente nessuno...20 contro 1 è un infamata vergognosa...ma vi assicuro che ho visto cose che sarebbero potute andare alla stessa maniera anche al 1 blu tra gente che con gli ultras non ha assolutamente nulla a che vedere

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio che non dico niente sugli Ultrà...*soprattutto del Nord*



non voglio discutere di quest'argomento perchè so già poi come va a finire!ma vedendo dove abiti non so cosa vorresti dire con quel "soprattutto del nord"


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2013)

Alcuni commenti su youtube al video sono raccapriccianti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

e comunque tornando al video...se quello se ne stava tranquillo sul suo seggiolino non gli sarebbe successo nulla...a ogni milan napoli è pieno di napoletani in mezzo ai milanisti e non succede mai nulla.Certo che se uno va a provocare si deve aspettare delle conseguenze...succede allo stadio cosi come può succedere in discoteca

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti su youtube al video sono raccapriccianti.



il 90% della gente che commenta i video su youtube sono chiacchieroni e basta


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e comunque tornando al video...se quello se ne stava tranquillo sul suo seggiolino non gli sarebbe successo nulla...a ogni milan napoli è pieno di napoletani in mezzo ai milanisti e non succede mai nulla.Certo che se uno va a provocare si deve aspettare delle conseguenze...succede allo stadio cosi come può succedere in discoteca
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Prova ad andare al San Paolo a vedere il Milan in tribuna o distinti e a tifare normalmente....

Io vado spesso e devo stare sempre muto, altrimenti sono augelli. Pensa che una volta andai anche in curva B, nell'anno dello scudetto, a soffrire come un maiale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non voglio difendere assolutamente nessuno...20 contro 1 è un infamata vergognosa...ma vi assicuro che ho visto cose che sarebbero potute andare alla stessa maniera anche al 1 blu tra gente che con gli ultras non ha assolutamente nulla a che vedere
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



perchè volevo dire che per esempio gli Ultrà della Roma criticano la società (e pure troppo), mentre a Milano manco si azzardano...è un discorso Off Topic


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prova ad andare al San Paolo a vedere il Milan in tribuna o distinti e a tifare normalmente....
> 
> Io vado spesso e devo stare sempre muto, altrimenti sono augelli. Pensa che una volta andai anche in curva B, nell'anno dello scudetto, a soffrire come un maiale.



infatti mi sorprendo di chi prima diceva che non vuole dire nulla soprattutto sugli ultras del nord...quando al sud è ben altra roba...la verità è che ormai gli ultras nel vero senso della parole non esistono più in italia..rimangono solo i vecchi che ancora vanno

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè volevo dire che per esempio gli Ultrà della Roma criticano la società (e pure troppo), mentre a Milano manco si azzardano...è un discorso Off Topic



non lasciarmi dire nulla sugli ultras del sud e in particolare su quelli di roma perchè veramente è meglio non dire nulla...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> infatti mi sorprendo di chi prima diceva che non vuole dire nulla soprattutto sugli ultras del nord...quando al sud è ben altra roba...la verità è che ormai gli ultras nel vero senso della parole non esistono più in italia..rimangono solo i vecchi che ancora vanno
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



nono e perchè? parla...io l'ho sempre detto che gli Ultrà e tanti tifosi Romanisti sono degli animali (alcuni vanno allo stadio solo per fare a botte), ma c'è da dire che quando c'è da criticare la società lo fanno...


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Osceni dai. Io comunque da tanti tanti anni vado a San Siro e sinceramente da parte dei tifosi rossoneri non ho MAI visto nulla di tutto ciò.

Vi racconto un'episodio scandaloso di un derby di qualche anno fa. Compro un biglietto secondo arancio, arrivo all'ingresso e mi dicono che il mio settore è stato spostato al primo verde  Tragedia! Per fortuna ero abbastanza in alto, quindi nascosto sotto la tettoia del secondo verde dove c'era la curva nord. Perchè a quelli scoperti arrivavano bottigliate di urina continuamente. Qualcuno s'è ribellato, a parole, tempo 5 minuti sono scesi al primo anello (com'è possibile?!) ultrà grandi e grossi e cattivi pronti ad alzare le mani, come s'avessero ragione. Ma ci rendiano conto!?


----------



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Osceni dai. Io comunque da tanti tanti anni vado a San Siro e sinceramente da parte dei tifosi rossoneri non ho MAI visto nulla di tutto ciò.
> 
> Vi racconto un'episodio scandaloso di un derby di qualche anno fa. Compro un biglietto secondo arancio, arrivo all'ingresso e mi dicono che il mio settore è stato spostato al primo verde  Tragedia! Per fortuna ero abbastanza in alto, quindi nascosto sotto la tettoia del secondo verde dove c'era la curva nord. Perchè a quelli scoperti arrivavano bottigliate di urina continuamente. Qualcuno s'è ribellato, a parole, tempo 5 minuti sono scesi al primo anello (com'è possibile?!) ultrà grandi e grossi e cattivi pronti ad alzare le mani, come s'avessero ragione. Ma ci rendiano conto!?




Beh, ora non per dire chi sia meglio tra ultras di Milan o Inter, ma nel derby di ritorno di due anni fa, quando giocava in casa l'Inter, io ero vicino alla curva sud, e i "tifosi" della curva lanciavano qualsiasi cosa verso la parte degli interisti. Manco a dirlo, qualcuno s'è ribellato anche qua a parole, gli ultras sono arrivati (mistero come facciano ad andare dove vogliono) e se la solo presa con una coppietta. Alla fine, si sono dovuti allontanare per evitare guai. Ovviamento zero steward e polizia.
Questo è per dire che lo schifo è ovunque. Di qualsiasi squadra e di qualsiasi tifoseria.


----------



## DR_1 (15 Settembre 2013)

Rendiamoci conto che questi non solo hanno picchiato a sangue un tifoso avversario (che ha semplicemente esultato al gol della propria squadra), ma hanno picchiato anche un loro sostenitore reo di averlo difeso in mezzo alla massa.

La mancanza di Steward o meglio, il loro arrivo tardivo, fa pensare.
Questo genere di episodi non centrano nulla con il calcio, e inoltre ti fanno proprio passare la voglia di andare allo stadio.

Mai "serenità", sempre clima da guerriglia ogni volta. Oramai non si può più far niente.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Beh, ora non per dire chi sia meglio tra ultras di Milan o Inter, ma nel derby di ritorno di due anni fa, quando giocava in casa l'Inter, io ero vicino alla curva sud, e i "tifosi" della curva lanciavano qualsiasi cosa verso la parte degli interisti. Manco a dirlo, qualcuno s'è ribellato anche qua a parole, gli ultras sono arrivati (mistero come facciano ad andare dove vogliono) e se la solo presa con una coppietta. Alla fine, si sono dovuti allontanare per evitare guai. Ovviamento zero steward e polizia.
> Questo è per dire che lo schifo è ovunque. Di qualsiasi squadra e di qualsiasi tifoseria.



Non faccio distinzioni, ho raccontato una mia cosa, non difendo nessuno, sono contrario a tutte le tifoserie di questo tipo io, di tutte le squadre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DR_1 ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questi non solo hanno picchiato a sangue un tifoso avversario (che ha semplicemente esultato al gol della propria squadra), ma hanno picchiato anche un loro sostenitore reo di averlo difeso in mezzo alla massa.
> 
> La mancanza di Steward o meglio, il loro arrivo tardivo, fa pensare.
> Questo genere di episodi non centrano nulla con il calcio, e inoltre ti fanno proprio passare la voglia di andare allo stadio.
> ...



Gli stewart sono cacasotto oggettivamente. Fanno a finta di non vedere perchè hanno paura. E oggettivamente non la fanno a nessuno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

mi sono un pò documentato in curva e su internet e dopo ciò posso solo dire se che lo juventino se l'è cercata e gli sta pure bene


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi sono un pò documentato in curva e su internet e dopo ciò posso solo dire se che lo juventino se l'è cercata e gli sta pure bene



Perchè se la serebbe cercata?


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè se la serebbe cercata?



stando a quanto dice in un intervista un normale tifoso interista abbonato al secondo arancio,in quella zona vi erano molti juventini..tutti tranquillo tranne uno(lascio immaginare chi)..al gol di vidal tutti hanno esultato ma a nessuno è successo nulla..il fenomeno ha iniziato a insultare gli interisti che erano in curva etc etc..uno di questi ha scavalcato e,sempre come riporta il tifoso,senza alcuna violenza fisica, ha detto allo juventino di smetterla che altrimenti rischiava grosso..il fenomeno juventino allora lo ha schiaffeggiato mettendogli le mani al collo e facendolo rotolare giù per le scale,aiutato da un altro tifoso...a quel punto sono arrivato i 16 interisti dalla curva e sapete tutti com'è andata a finire..

SE la storia è veramente questa,se l'è cercata e basta


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ah beh, cosi fosse chiaro se la sia cercata...


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi sono un pò documentato in curva e su internet e dopo ciò posso solo dire se che lo juventino se l'è cercata e gli sta pure bene


Ho letto anche io da qualche parte, ma onestamente non so quanto credere a quella versione


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ho letto anche io da qualche parte, ma onestamente non so quanto credere a quella versione



guarda..ho sentito qualche "voce" in curva da me e per quello che ho sentito sono portato a credere alla versione che ho riportato io


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> guarda..ho sentito qualche "voce" in curva da me e per quello che ho sentito sono portato a credere alla versione che ho riportato io



hai fatto bene a riportarla, ma sinceramente non ci credo...che è matto a fare una cosa del genere? Poi l'interista appena preso il gol scavalca e calmo calmo gli dice di smetterla?


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai fatto bene a riportarla, ma sinceramente non ci credo...che è matto a fare una cosa del genere? Poi l'interista appena preso il gol scavalca e calmo calmo gli dice di smetterla?



stando a quello che mi han detto non era esattamente uno che alla stadio ci andava per la prima volta...e l'interista del 2 arancio dice nell'intervista che quello che ha scavalcato gli si è rivolto come prevedibile con insulti etc...ma non ha mostrato segni di possibile violenza..è stato quell'altro a prenderlo per la gola..
e quello che ho sentito in curva è molto simile a quello che dice il ragazzo intervistato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stando a quello che mi han detto non era esattamente uno che alla stadio ci andava per la prima volta...e l'interista del 2 arancio dice nell'intervista che quello che ha scavalcato gli si è rivolto come prevedibile con insulti etc...ma non ha mostrato segni di possibile violenza..è stato quell'altro a prenderlo per la gola..
> e quello che ho sentito in curva è molto simile a quello che dice il ragazzo intervistato



ma secondo te ha iniziato veramente quello della giuve? Dai, manco Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Frazier insieme farebbero una cosa del genere


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma secondo te ha iniziato veramente quello della giuve? Dai, manco Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Frazier insieme farebbero una cosa del genere



io so solo che 20 persone non scavalcano e vanno nel secondo arancio per picchiare un tifoso normale che insulta...e di questo ne sono sicuro al 100%..se si sono mossi è perchè o non era un tifoso normale o ha fatto qualcosa di troppo..e conta che inizialmente era 1 contro 1..gli altri non avevano ancora scavalcato..io credo a questa versione sinceramente..


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> guarda..ho sentito qualche "voce" in curva da me e per quello che ho sentito sono portato a credere alla versione che ho riportato io


Che poi è la versione che ho letto io a suo tempo.Purtroppo non ricordo dove.
Ma secondo me si trattava di un qualcosa di esagerato, una sorta di risposta interista a quello che a suo tempo venne fatto vedere come un massacro ingiustificato di un tifoso gobbo.
Per me la verità sta nel mezzo.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io so solo che 20 persone non scavalcano e vanno nel secondo arancio per picchiare un tifoso normale che insulta...


Verissimo, al massimo ti buttano addosso delle buste di plastica contenenti piscio


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sì certo, l'ultras scavalca per andare a dirgli due paroline dolci. Dai regà...


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, al massimo ti buttano addosso delle buste di plastica contenenti piscio



Altro grande classico


----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> *io so solo che 20 persone non scavalcano e vanno nel secondo arancio per picchiare un tifoso normale che insulta.*..e di questo ne sono sicuro al 100%..se si sono mossi è perchè o non era un tifoso normale o ha fatto qualcosa di troppo..e conta che inizialmente era 1 contro 1..gli altri non avevano ancora scavalcato..io credo a questa versione sinceramente..



Da gente che butta giù i motorini c'è da aspettarsi questo ed altro.

Aldilà di qualsiasi versione queste cose negli stadi non devono capitare.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Da gente che butta giù i motorini c'è da aspettarsi questo ed altro.
> 
> Aldilà di qualsiasi versione queste cose negli stadi non devono capitare.



Queste cose non le devono far capitare le forze dell'ordine, perchè la rissa può accadare ovunque. In discoteca, piuttosto di un bar o di un concerto. C'è una sicurezza pagata per fare il proprio mestiere e non per guardare la partita di calcio. Se ci impiegano un quarto d'ora ad intervenire e sappiamo bene che loro siano ad ogni entrata dello stadio, quindi a meno di un minuto da dove è accaduto il fattaccio, beh ragazzi questi per quanto mi riguarda visto che non hanno avuto le palle per intervenire vanno licenziati in tronco. 

In uno stadio dove le cose funzionano bene, come in Inghilterra ad esempio, le forze dell'ordine erano già sul posto e avrebbero portato fuori dallo stadio tutti quegli ultrà, compreso il presunto provocatore gobbo. E lo stadio l'avrebbero visto con il binocolo per molto molto tempo.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Io sono abbonato al 2° blu e solitamente sto al "confine" col 2° arancio (@arsozzenal sa sicuramente che li c'è un gruppo ultras che è "staccato" dai ragazzi della Curva Sud Milano). Ad ogni partita importante, che ci siano napoletani, juventini e interisti, non succede mai nulla. Nulla a meno che non siano i tifosi avversari a provocare per primi, venendo dove ci sono le barriere a farci il segno di sucare e altro. Vi lascio immaginare poi come va a finire. 

Dico questo per dire che i tifosi o ultras che scavalcano o peggio ancora si fanno aprire i cancelli dagli steward (che sono collusi con gli ultras) per andare a menare i tifosi avversari sono degli autentici *******, ma i tifosi avversari che cominciano per primi a provocare se la vanno a cercare, perché si sa che le curve sono popolate da delinquenti.


----------

